# Acquisitions



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 15:32:38 -0800*
>The LSVW was political if I‘m right.
As much as we all might like military acquisitions to be a completely objective
process, think about what you‘re saying here.  Every country‘s equipment
purchases are determined by politics.  This is hardly a unique criticism.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

